# Hobe Sound beach



## clean one (Nov 7, 2006)

Fished the surf at Hobe Sound Beach this morning. Got there before daylight and the catfish were thick. Caught about 12 before the sun came up, then the nice bluefish showed up. Caught around 12 or 15. Most were around 2 or 3 lbs. At one time the blues and the lady fish were running the bait clear out of the water on the beach. Caught the blues on cut bluefish on a drum rig. Once the tide got high the juvenile pompano moved in and was catching them on shrimp. Great day off work at the beach !!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

I have never fished there, but have visited a couple of times on road trips.
I believe this is another one of Florida's hidden treasures !!

I would love to have a bucket of those blues to put in the smoker !!

good job


----------



## clean one (Nov 7, 2006)

I live like 5 minutes from the beach, always catch something. I have caught several big jacks and a 42 in snook a couple of month ago. The only thing is the beach walkers, they think that they have to walk under your line like they are playing London Bridge. LOL !!


----------



## StanleyC (Oct 23, 2015)

Hey, Clean One, thanks for the info! In a few months I will be moving to Pompano Beach with my wife to live at the new Sabbia Beach Condos building there. I was looking up some nice fishing spots along the east coast in Florida and I came across this thread. I have heard before that Hobe Sound is indeed a jewel. Sounds like you had a nice day there. Could anyone tell me more about the fishing community in the area - I don't really like going out alone and I'd love to visit Hobe Sound sometime next spring.


----------



## clean one (Nov 7, 2006)

I haven't fished much south of Hobe Sound, except for a couple of trips to Juno Beach pier. Any where south of that is a little more populated than I like. The pier at Juno Beach is pretty cool and they only charge 4 bucks to fish ! When you get down here hit me up and we will wet a line !!


----------

